# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  MIA 1906

## stw77

Good evening all.

Attached you will be able to find the relevant link for the MIA 1906 (Marine Insurance) that is in force and is being taught in all UK Universities and furthermore is the guideline for the today's trading activities (disputes, liabilities, insurance coverages, etc...).

This is a unique link and once it's being used you wont like to sign-off...

PS: Forward the "education" and bright the world of shipping.
The education is the secret and also the quarantee to our future success.

OXI PIA STON SKOTADISMO POU THELOUN KAPOIOI.....

Rgrds,
stw 77

http://www.jus.uio.no/lm/england.mar...06/doc.html#57

----------

